# Pizza again. With pics



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Pappa murphys. First one is angus steak and garlic
Second is garlic chicken. Both thin crusts


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Uhhh sorry. Second one just went in


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Tuesday is Papa Murphy Day. $10 pizzas!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh hell yeah! I'd hit that! Awesome pics ! Dangit I'm hungry again!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gonna try that Tuscany one next week!!! Just not thin crust....


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Ten dollar tues is the cat's pajamas... The 5 meat stuffed with jalapenoes and onions is where it's at.


----------

